# All-Time Pacers Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I have thought about this a lot. To pick the best indiana pacers of all time
From any year, ABA or NBA just seemed almost impossible, but i have now came up with my selections. There has been so many good players. From ABA to NBA pacers have pretty much have always had solid players. It's tough yenno..Chuck Person or George McGinnis? Vern Fleming or Mark Jackson? Jalen Rose or Billy Knight? Other than Reggie I had to think about the other guys a lot so here it is Pacers forum.... iNdIaNa31PaCeRs all time pacers team

C- "The Dunking Dutchman" Rik Smits

PF- Jermaine O'neal

SF- George McGinnis

SG- Reggie Miller

PG- Mark Jackson

Bench:

Vern Fleming

Roger Brown

Billy Knight

Mel Daniels

Ron Artest

Herb Williams (one of the few bright spots during the losing days in the mid 80's)

Antonio Davis

Jalen Rose

Danny Granger (the future)

Chris Mullin

Chuck Person

Coach: Larry Bird

Assistant Coaches: Larry Brown and Bobby "Slick" Leonard


Now I know you guys are probably questioning some of my choices and I understand. I probably forgot a bunch of really good players. It could have went many ways and this is my way. Who would you pick?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

C- Rik Smits
PF- Mel Daniels
SF- George McGinnis
SG- Reggie Miller
PG- Mark Jackson

C- Dale Davis
PF- Jermaine O'Neal
SF- Ron Artest
SG- Jalen Rose
PG- Jamaal Tinsley

Notable Not Included: Chris Mullin, Detlef Schrempf, Billy Knight, Herb Williams, Antonio Davis, Vern Fleming, Pooh Richardson, Eddie Gill

Head Coach- Rick Carlisle
Assistant- Slick Leonard


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Notable Not Included:Eddie Gill


Eddie Gill?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Eddie Gill?


Eddie Gill. The legend, Eddie Gill.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Eddie Gill. The legend, Eddie Gill.



Eddie Gill the so called "legend" did nothin for us other than warm the bench. no offence


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Detlef Schrempf! Thats who I forgot...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Eddie Gill the so called "legend" did nothin for us other than warm the bench. no offence


No, Gill was extremely talented on both ends of the floor, but was never given much of a chance. Not to mention he was almost as fast as Jamison Brewer, who I almost put on the "Notables".


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

thats true...Gill never got a chance with the Pacers. oh and by the way Pacers Fan i dont get why you'd make Rick Carlisle the head coach..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> thats true...Gill never got a chance with the Pacers. oh and by the way Pacers Fan i dont get why you'd make Rick Carlisle the head coach..


Because he's awesome. I mean, he never won us rings like Slick, but I like his ability to coach a defense, and he did take us to a finals trip, even if he wasn't the head coach.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Because he's awesome. I mean, he never won us rings like Slick, but I like his ability to coach a defense, and he did take us to a finals trip, even if he wasn't the head coach.



thats true..I'll give you that


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Notable Not Includedooh Richardson


Pooh Richardson was a Pacer? No Way! How did I not know that..how long was he a pacer and did he do much?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

PG: Mark Jackson
SG: Reggie Miller
SF: Ron Artest
PF: JO
C: Rik Smits
6th Man: Dale Davis
Coach: Rick Carlisle

for three point shooting:

PG: Sarunas Jasikevicius
SG: Reggie Miller
SF: Chris Mullin
PF: Austin Croshere
C: Sam Perkins
6th Man: Chuck Person
Coach: Larry Bird


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Pooh Richardson was a Pacer? No Way! How did I not know that..how long was he a pacer and did he do much?


http://basketball-reference.com/players/r/richapo01.html

1 1/2 years averaging about 10/7. Man, I thought he was here longer.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> http://basketball-reference.com/players/r/richapo01.html
> 
> 1 1/2 years averaging about 10/7. Man, I thought he was here longer.



10 ppg not bad


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> PF: Austin Croshere



austin croshere...another guy i forgot


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Starters:

C- Rik Smits
PF- Jermaine O'neal
SF- Ron Artest
SG- Reggie Miller
PG- Mark Jackson


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Starters:
> 
> C- Rik Smits
> PF- Jermaine O'neal
> ...


I was going to put Ron Artest in my starting 5 but i thought i'd throw in a ABA player.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, for starters, i will list some qualifications:
you must have played 2 full seasons (or more) to make it. if you haven't played at least 100 games for the blue and gold- you simply don't qualify- as simple as that.
this is MY team which means if i never saw you play- i can't put you in there (sorry aba guys)

since real teams have 12 man rosters, this one will too.
starters:
c-smits
pf-d.davis
sf-mullin
sg-miller
pg-m.jackson
bench:
c-a.davis
pf-j.oneal
sf-person
sg-rose
pg-fleming
my other 2: mckey and brad miller*fixed
final notes: this is a team that is desighned to win- not to throw the most talented players together. we all know how well those all star type teams tend to play. i put this squad together because i think it would have good chemistry. good talent with good chemistry wins out over great talent almost everytime thus the reason i start dale over jermaine. i also wanted to start jalen but, i think he would blend in better and bring more spark off the bench being the backup sg so i put mullin in at the sf starter spot.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Clownskull your team is pretty much the pacers of 2000....pretty much.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Clownskull your team is pretty much the pacers of 2000....pretty much.


thats pretty understandable, seeing how thats the team that went all the way (in the east, that is) and it also consists of five unselfish players with great chemistry together


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> thats pretty understandable, seeing how thats the team that went all the way (in the east, that is) and it also consists of five unselfish players with great chemistry together


thats true auggie. Yenno im very un-impressed with the pacers forum. I thougt everyone would share their thoughts on their version of the All-Time pacers team. Only 3 or 4 guys have posted their teams. COMMON PACERS FORUM!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i tend to think of it as consisting of more of the 97-98 team which was imo- the best team the pacers have had since they have been in the nba. although, i think i'd revise it and take off pooh richardson and put in brad miller instead.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

yeeah its a shame brad miller had to go


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Starters:
> 
> C- Rik Smits
> PF- Jermaine O'neal
> ...




Perfect lineup...:cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Eddie Gill. The legend, Eddie Gill.


The legendary useless player. :wink:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> The legendary useless player. :wink:



so true gill didnt do a thing


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

speakin of Gill. Pacers Fan why do you like him so much?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> speakin of Gill. Pacers Fan why do you like him so much?


Because he was so awesome, yet so underused and underrated.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

you forgot to mention undersized too.:biggrin:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

and just not very good. If he truly was good a scout would notice but now he's not even in the NBA.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

speaking of Eddie Gill what country is he playin in and is he doin any good?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> speaking of Eddie Gill what country is he playin in and is he doin any good?


Russia on Dynamo Moscow, the 3rd best team in Russia record-wise right now. Averaging 7 pts, 2 rbs, 1 ast, and 1 stl in 16 mpg. 55% from 3 so far, and 88% from the free throw line.

He's playing on the same team as Travis Hansen, Sergey Monya, Lazaros Papadopolous, Antonis Fotsis, Obinna Ekezie, and Sergey Romanov.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Russia on Dynamo Moscow, the 3rd best team in Russia record-wise right now. Averaging 7 pts, 2 rbs, 1 ast, and 1 stl in 16 mpg. 55% from 3 so far, and 88% from the free throw line.
> 
> He's playing on the same team as Travis Hansen, Sergey Monya, Lazaros Papadopolous, Antonis Fotsis, Obinna Ekezie, and Sergey Romanov.


:worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's playing on the same team as Travis Hansen, Sergey Monya, Lazaros Papadopolous, Antonis Fotsis, Obinna Ekezie, and Sergey Romanov.


Who, who, who, who , who and who?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Who, who, who, who , who and who?


I think they've all either declared for the NBA draft, been drafted, or played in the NBA at some point. Maybe not Romanov.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Haywood Workman!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Haywood Workman!



He's a ref in the D-League now. and isnt his first name Henry?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> I think they've all either declared for the NBA draft, been drafted, or played in the NBA at some point. Maybe not Romanov.



Ohhh okay. Nice


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I think ive heard of Travis Hansen Pacers Fan. Didn't he go to Brigham Young? And im pretty sure Atlanta picked him....im not quite sure


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

_Not_ trying to single you out Box Man or start somethin but i'd really like to hear your opinion.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> He's a ref in the D-League now. and isnt his first name Henry?


No, it is Haywoode Workman.

http://basketball-reference.com/players/w/workmha01.html


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> _Not_ trying to single you out Box Man or start somethin but i'd really like to hear your opinion.


Free country.

My list would just be like anyone else's so there's no point.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> He's a ref in the D-League now. and isnt his first name Henry?


:banghead: 

Google can be so misleading sometimes!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Google can be so misleading sometimes!



Buddy. Un-called for. And besides i saw this thing on him on tv 2 years ago and i thought it was henry. a mistake. Chill and for the last time...i dont get all my stuff from the internet


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Buddy. Un-called for. And besides i saw this thing on him on tv 2 years ago and i thought it was henry. a mistake. Chill and for the last time...i dont get all my stuff from the internet


Yeah, it was uncalled for.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> Yeah, it was uncalled for.



You? Actually agreeing? woweee


----------

